# 3iu aday????



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi will 3iu aday mon-fri do much for a 22year old? maybe just fat loss? will i be better running test with it? new to this growth so be gentile lol :laugh:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Hi will 3iu aday mon-fri do much for a 22year old? maybe just fat loss? will i be better running test with it? new to this growth so be gentile lol :laugh:


Is your aim fat loss or gaining size?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

3iu a day will have some effect but without test i'd say its a waste... even on a higher dose of 6iu the results are very subtle... i enjoyed using HGH when i tried it and i have some on its way to me now for the new year... too many lads your age hear from their supplier "buy some HGH it is awesome" simply because they can mark it up big time, i LOL when i hear what some people are paying


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> 3iu a day will have some effect but without test i'd say its a waste... even on a higher dose of 6iu the results are very subtle... i enjoyed using HGH when i tried it and i have some on its way to me now for the new year... too many lads your age hear from their supplier "buy some HGH it is awesome" simply because they can mark it up big time, i LOL when i hear what some people are paying


Nice post, if you want to gain do test plus eat and if you want fat loss cardio and diet.

As Raptor has said it is not cheap and from what I have read you need to be running it for a good few months (6).


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm about 2.5 months in on 5iu Mon-Fri blue tops.

The effect is subtle but noticeable condition wise IMO


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> I'm about 2.5 months in on 5iu Mon-Fri blue tops.
> 
> The effect is subtle but noticeable condition wise IMO


you using with test??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> you using with test??


 I am Tel,everthing with test here  (& a quick tri-tren 5 week blast in between)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

clarkis said:


> Hi Raptor would you be willing to tell me where you get you hgh and how much it is mate. Im also looking for some for end of jan or feb depending on price.


if i was you i'd delete them posts mate, your likely to get banned asking for sources


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

clarkis said:


> Hi Raptor would you be willing to tell me where you get you hgh and how much it is mate. Im also looking for some for end of jan or feb depending on price.


Sorry mate we are not allowed to say, if i even tried to help you out i could risk getting a ban... also anyone who does try to help you out could be a scammer, so be careful and as said you're not allowed to ask yourself


----------



## clarkis (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanx for your advice Raptor, iam new im sure ill get used to it sorry guys, Thanx again raptor.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

IMO 3iu's per day will give better sleep (better recovery) with the increased ability for cardio, so smash it in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for the posts guys, i was thinking 3iu aday mon-fri as it would last longer therefore be cheaper and use test as i have run it before so know what to expect build wise, and use 3iu aday to keep me lean and put on bit of extra muscle?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I was using 4iu ED without AAS for a while and i thought it was great, i was gaining even without the gear at a slow and steady rate, obviously being an impatient pr**k then slow and steady wasn't enough and i jumped back onto another cycle which i'm a few weeks from the end of now.

you'll see good effects, eat right, train right and you'll see the difference.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

that sounds promising doink, how long did you run the hgh? does it burn fat sooner than it builds muscle? thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have and do run GH at 3iu every day without test and have good results certainly not a waste.....

A better option would be to run the same dose mon-tues-thur-fri-sat this way you only have one day at a time off the gh


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> I have and do run GH at 3iu every day without test and have good results certainly not a waste.....
> 
> A better option would be to run the same dose mon-tues-thur-fri-sat this way you only have one day at a time off the gh


Paul, is that good results as in staying lean or still making gains without the test? or both?

If you plan on running gh without test after a cycle do you still do a PCT??

Cheers


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've also heard that the older you are the greater effect GH has, myth or substance??


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Paul, is that good results as in staying lean or still making gains without the test? or both?
> 
> If you plan on running gh without test after a cycle do you still do a PCT??
> 
> Cheers


would also like to know


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Paul, is that good results as in staying lean or still making gains without the test? or both?
> 
> If you plan on running gh without test after a cycle do you still do a PCT??
> 
> Cheers


You can't take HGH instead of a PCT but but if you run HGH on its own it won't need a PCT


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> I've also heard that the older you are the greater effect GH has, myth or substance??


Natural HGH starts to decline at age 25.. so in theory it is more effective in an older person as they might have 1/2 the natty HGH


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> You can't take HGH instead of a PCT but but if you run HGH on its own it won't need a PCT


Not what I meant mate, if you were running test but planned to stop, would you run PCT then go on to gh or just straight on to gh without PCT.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Not what I meant mate, if you were running test but planned to stop, would you run PCT then go on to gh or just straight on to gh without PCT.


you have to run pct regardless of hgh so yeah run pct


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Paul, is that good results as in staying lean or still making gains without the test? or both?
> 
> If you plan on running gh without test after a cycle do you still do a PCT??
> 
> Cheers


without test the GH keeps me lean and holds onto the muscle i have gained, i use it year round be that on or off cycle....the benefits to GH use are better when you use it over a long period of time....


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

what is the earlyest i should see fat loss or gains at 3iu aday?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

crazypaver1 said:


> what is the earlyest i should see fat loss or gains at 3iu aday?


no one can tell you this, as it depends on many things....GH brand, Metabolism, bodytype etc....i can tell you that if your looking for gains at 22 with 3iu of GH then you will be waiting a long time...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no one can tell you this, as it depends on many things....GH brand, Metabolism, bodytype etc....i can tell you that if your looking for gains at 22 with 3iu of GH *then you will be waiting a long time...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, why is this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1 - GH is not considered a mass drug

2 - 3iu is a low dose for any muscle size

3 - you are young

combine all 3 and you have the answer.......the fact is that GH gives the muscle a different look, it leans the muscle out, it gives it better fullness but it is not a mass drug and certainly not at your age and the dose you are using, you would get more size from 500mg of Sus a week.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> 1 - GH is not considered a mass drug
> 
> 2 - 3iu is a low dose for any muscle size
> 
> ...


alot more size? would fatlossd be present at 3iu aday?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Fatloss on hgh is overrated imo, it definitely helps you stay lean if you're lean to begin with so can be a little sloppier on the diet with bare minimal damage to your goals and it definitely helps you lose fat to begin with in the right environment, It's no substitute for a decent diet and cardio though. Don't expect rapid or amazing changes as you won't see them. You'll notice effects gradually and they really do improve the longer you run it.

Use it alongside a good diet and some cardio and you're onto a winner. I've been very impressed with my results on that front.

And i agree fully with pscarb on the sust thing, if you're after mass then save yourself a lot of money and opt for a 12 week cycle of sust @ 500mg a week, you'll get a hell of a lot more mass from that than you ever will from hgh.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i do well off sust at 500mg but am sick of the coming off, pct and waiting bit lol would do it all year round if could


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

at 22, you're just past your peak production, and only starting the decline- which is minute at 22.. you only actually stop growing at 21... so you won't notice much of a difference..at 40, 3iu is more than ample for noticeable results, in fact, over the past 3 months i've dropped back to 2iu as i've found my joints sore at 3iu...

Yes you'll get fat loss, but you'd notice more with t3/clen/eca cycle at your age...

I'd save the money and run more test/tren courses, and wait to about 25 to use hgh... but of course, if money isn't an issue (i'll be running GH from now until I die i'm so happy with the results, but I also get mine by prescription from an anti-aging clinic, its FAR more expensive than the chinese stuff, but i can travel with perscription meds, and international travel is part of my job) then sure, run GH right now... but i don't think you'll get the bang for the buck at your age (based on your natural hormone profile).

At 22, I think it may be cheaper and just as effective to use CJC-1295 (or mod GRF (1-29) as it really is) with either GHRP-2 or GHRP-6 or Ipamorelin as you can get these quite cheap, and they boost your own, already high GH levels..


----------

